# Resistencia de un solo color



## karkas (Ago 21, 2009)

Saludos, no soy principiante pero esta pregunta es de principiantes. Aqui tengo una tarjeta madre de una pentium IV y encontre una resistencia de un solo color (negro), que es esto?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 21, 2009)

Es un resistor de 0 ohms tambien conocido como puente.... muchas veces los fabricantes las ponen para poder cambiar rapidamente opciones de configuracion sin tener que usar switches, o por que ofrecen versiones mas simples de sus placas sin algun circuito extra y de ese modo logran hacer el puenteo de las pistas que necesiten


----------



## karkas (Ago 21, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero cual es la diferencia entre esto y unir las pistas? o no hay ninguna?


----------



## Elvis! (Ago 21, 2009)

No ninguna!Funciona de todos modos como puente!
Un ejemplo bien sencillo

Yo como fabricante puedo venderte dos productos uno version basic que es un Led con una bateria pequeña y un Resistor de 0 ohms o podria venderte la version full que la podes apagar y prender a gusto la unica diferencia es que en la version full puse un interruptor!
Es extremadamente simple el ejemplo pero espero te sirva...Si queres podes sacar la resistencia y puentear directamente y no va a pasar nada!^^

Un saludo!


----------



## karkas (Ago 21, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta, Elvis.


----------



## EzEkieL (Ago 21, 2009)

Cabe la posibilidad de que este quemado.. y halla obtenido un hermoso y parejo color tostado.

Las posibilidades son minimas.... pero existe.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 21, 2009)

EzEkieL dijo:
			
		

> Cabe la posibilidad de que este quemado.. y halla obtenido un hermoso y parejo color tostado.
> 
> Las posibilidades son minimas.... pero existe.



Muy minimas... Pero algunos fabricantes tienen resistencias de cuerpo color negro pero de diferentes valores.
Si es la tipica resistecia color marron con unica banda negra es un puente.


----------

